# Meds?



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

It started yesterday with some signs that my elong was getting a chimple. Today i've been keeping an eye on him and he seems to be flicking himself off a few objects in the tank. He also goes vertical and digs his lower jaw into the gravel. There doesn't seem to be any physical indications that he has some form of disease or parasite but this just doesn't seem normal and its getting worse and worse.

I havn't fed him any feeders, the only thing he's eaten live are a few dannios i was using to cycle my tank with. So far he's eaten small amounts of shrimp, haddock, talapia and scallop.

Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 20 ppm
pH: 8.2 (I have high pH in my area)

So far I've added some aquarium salt and upped the temp to 81. Any recommendations on meds or what might be the problem? I do have a few live plants, will they die off with most medications?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Prazi pro should nuke any external parisites that may cause flashing


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you think thats all it is, an external parasite?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Flashing is isusally caused by some external irritation wheter it is bad water quality (toxins present) or irritating parisites.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Prazi pro him. follow the directions on the bottle. ensure you don't over doze. its a one shot dosage that lasts a week. you can repeat after a water change but one dose should do it.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Got it done yesterday, no more flashing within hours. Thanks guys.

btw, will i have to use carbon to remove the prazi pro or will a few water changes just take it away?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

e46markus said:


> Got it done yesterday, no more flashing within hours. Thanks guys.
> 
> btw, will i have to use carbon to remove the prazi pro or will a few water changes just take it away?


Either way works. I'd just do a water change of at least 30% after then do another in a day or two. If you have carbon you may as well throw a bit in too.


----------

